# How much progress did you make in your 1st year of bodybuilding?



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm wondering what to expect, I have only been bodybuilding for 3 months, and I have noticed some improvements here and there, how did your first years go guys?


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

as i recall many a moon ago i put a stone of muscle on fitst year, it was downhill from then tho lol


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Went from 10st to 11st 7,i made more progress in my second year when i went up to 14st due to a solid diet and better routine


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

This is when you find your feet so I found a burst in the first two to three months then I had a period where everything levelled off, then I found a routine that suited me sorted out my diet had steady increases from there


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

I've been training since July of last year, so 10 months..

I've gained about 22lb or 1 and a half stone.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I'll let ya know next year


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Probably nothing as i didn't have a clue what i was doing,never had access to sites like this.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

i lost 60lbs and came 3rd in my first comp along with being invited to compete in the British finals

not bad if i do say so myself


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

MillionG said:


> I've been training since July of last year, so 10 months..
> 
> I've gained about 22lb or 1 and a half stone.


Good God, man!!

Can't imagine you weighing a stone and a half less! Did you even exist?!

:lol:


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

I am 9 months in to training. First 2 months were a push / pull / legs split then I changed to stronglifts which I am still doing...

I was 10 stone end of July 09 and I am now about 12 stone 5lbs...

Clean diet mainly, making sure I get enough calories and protein. Obviously some of the extra weight will be fat but I have tried to minimilise it eating sensibly.

I really want to push myself so I can improve even more come the end of July which will be a year...


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

I put on about a stone, but i didn't really know what i was doing. If you get your diet and routine down you'll make monumental gains. Guy I'm sitting next to right now put on 2 stone in 3 months, so it can be done!


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

i was doing it for about 2 years farting around no diet etc, didnt really make any noticable gains....

started properly 16 months ago with proper diet etc and im now 3 stone heavier


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I put on about 3½ stone in my first year. Over trained like fcuk and ate like a horse. I must've been slammin thousands of cals a day, I was necking weight gainers, protein shakes, and I was in the army so I ate every meal in the cookhouse, with a ltr of milk. Then within 18 months of starting I entered my first show and came second.


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

I'v made more gains in just over 2 months than I did training before just by sorting out my diet properly and pushing myself harder in the gym.


----------



## AR77 (Mar 1, 2008)

Went for a while to the gym focusing on fitness but started in Febuary trying to put on a bit of weight. Put on 11lbs in 3 months but it's started to level itself off now unfortunately..........


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

2 and a half stone in 3 years of uni. One of which I had knew nothing and was basically a year wasted.

Came to Uni at 12.7, dropped to 12 after a few weeks of not eating crap. Then began training, but sort of ****ed around not knowing what I was doing. 2 years of serious training. Finished my second year at 13.2. Now weighing in at around 14.6. Did a cut from January to mid March, last month was where I really tightened things up. Overall dropped from 90KG down to 81KG. Now on the bulk and back up to 92KG.

You get your beginner gains when your body will respond well for 2-3 months. Just make sure your diets tight, you train hard and mix things up every 6-8 weeks, programs & exercises and sleep plenty.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

Not much tbh.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

3 Stone 3lbs.


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

Not that much. Maybe a lean 4kg. Made way better progress when I realised how to train properly.


----------

